# Woking Nuffield Part 4



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home girls

good luck 
 

pam xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm first  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Woking girls

Very sadly I miscarried this weekend  

6 week scan on Friday showed an empty sac, the nurses were very concerned and told us to prepare for miscarriage. And sure enough, late last night I started bleeding and today all my pregnancy symptoms have gone  

Yesterday was an awful day, we were shocked and upset and couldn't stop crying, but funnily enough once the bleeding started it was as if we got closure and it started to feel a little easier. Today is not so bad although we are still mourning what we lost.

But we are lucky enough to have 3 frosties and hope to wake them up sometime soon - does anyone know how this works? Will I still have to downreg and then stimm or can it be done in a natural cycle?

Love and hugs to all and hope you've had a better weekend than me  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles 
Im so sorry i have had x2 ectopics and 1 m/c so i know what you are going through, i havent started ivf @ woking yet soon to be on waiting list so cant help with yur question..sorry 

Sending you lots of 
   as i know you need them at the moment, try to rest and take your time going back to work etc
my thoughts are with you and good luck for the next go!!  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry debs forgot to answer your question 

Good luck for your treatment in april, i live in Ewell just off the a240 which is 5 mins from the a3 if you know it....

Hi to everyone else!!!!

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles - I'm so sorry hun  Its just not fair. 
If you want any support or just a place to rant the pregnancy loss board ladies are very kind and supportive.  


Emma - I know Ewell as I used to live in leathehead and had friends in that area (small world!).

I hope everyone is wrapped up nice and dry on this miserable day.

Take care
Debs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

sorry was off work last week and dont have access to PC at home.

Firstly, Nibbles, I am so, so sorry to hear your news.   I hope you can find some peace of mind and wish you all the very best of luck and love on this ****** of a rollacoaster

Hello, to everyone else, hope you are doing ok, I cant find the previous thread so cant see what I missed last week. Only 2 weeks till my appt at Woking now, just dont know what lies ahead? 

love to all and speak soon
cheesyb
xxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Nibbles, 

Im so sorry to hear about your news. i just had my first icsi too which was bfn. we also  have some frozen emryos so have also been thinking about natrual versus medicated cycle. i spoke to woking nuff about it. basically they do both but stats are better for medicated so they advise that usually. i think the way it works is you dreg as in icsi cycle start day 21 (2 weeks ish) then you just take an oral tablet to build up your womb lining (2-3 wks i think). so you dont ovulate or aything. then you have et when lining is tick enuf. then after transfer you have the cyclogest and continue with that oral tablet cos your body didnt ovulate so you need the extra hormones. 

with a natural cycle you go in for a base line scan on day one of af . you have 2 or 3 scans total to check womb lining thickness and you use an ovulation predictor kit. once you have ovulated they do et. so the cycle is drug free. i have heard that other clinics give cyclogest just to help it along but not sure if woking do. 

woking sent me info on both types of cycles which is helpful. i think we are going to go for natural unless mr c says its a bad idea. my cycles are regular so i think it will be ok but have been reading that if your cycle isnt regular and you cant determine ov easily then medicated is better.

hope that helps. good luck i hope things works out well for you.
Lucy


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi everyone,

Nibbles - I was so sorry to read your news   It just really isn't fair   Take care of yourself 

cheesyb - can't believe it's only two weeks till your appointment now!   Time is going so quickly - you'll have started before you know it  

emma - of course you would be welcome at the next meal   Hope your appointment with Mr R went OK 

ludwig - I hope your 2ww is going OK  and that you're not driving yourself too crazy   

debby - hope you are well  No too long now till you can get started  

Cecilie - I think you make a very 'yummy mummy'    And I think it's only right you stay on this thread and spread your good karma   and pregnancy hormones around  

Update from me - had my first scan since starting stimming today and I have 17 lovely big follicles   and a few more little ones. That explains why I feel like a beached whale     I've to stick to the dose I'm on and go back on Wednesday for another scan. So glad all these injections have been worthwhile!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Hope-17 follies thats excellent you must be over the moon, good luck for the rest of the treatment and thanks i will come to the next meet 
Cheesyb and Debby  for your up and coming appts bet you cant wait!!! lots of different emotions!!
Hello anyone else that i have missed 

Well had my appt with mr r isnt he lovely , told me that he will give me another prescription for clomid to take me up to may and he will be putting me on the list this week for june  cant believe it he said that i will need to call woking to get them to email me a list of all the dreaded blood tests so that there out of the way soon . He was really nice and put me at ease (although i felt like a school girl trying to talk her way out of detention)  June is perfect too as were getting our kitchen done in the next couple of weeks (the last room of the house)   then were off to new york with work for 5 days (in sales and hit all my targets) end of april and depending on when our appt is will try to get away for a cheapy holiday in june hopefully just before treatment so will be nice and relaxed.  I am dreading the blood tests hep and hiv, my friend said that when she had her bloods taken she couldnt sleep she kept thinking she would get positive for all of them, anyone else feel like that..

Anyway enough of me waffling on hope you are all well and those of you who are pregnant put your feet up and relax!!! 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies


Hope - thats excellent news, long may it continue. Good luck xxx

Emma  - glad the appt went well with Mr R, I am getting a bit nervous now, dont wanna fail but who does.....if only could see into the future eh? Good luck with the clomid. You never know  . June will come round soon honey, I have been waiting since August and cant believe its in 2 weeks!!

Nibbles - how you doing? Big  (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))

Ludwig - sending you sticky vibes for the 2ww. Everything crossed for you xxxx

Cecile - hope your "blooming" well  

Debby - not long eh    

If I have forgotten anyone else, apologies.

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Cheesy

Slowly starting to accept what happened. Back at work again. Have scan booked in on Fri to check that my womb is empty and everything looking normal, will then have a consultation with Mr Riddle to discuss how to proceed. Now thinking that perhaps it's worth having another ICSI rather than using the eskimoes as length of treatment is pretty much the same and I really didn't find the drugs etc difficult to deal with. It's a much better chance to get pg with "fresh" embryos and perhaps we'd be lucky enough to get even more frosties for our collection. But we'll see what Mr R suggests.

You must be so excited about your upcoming consultation! Once it all starts, time pass really quickly. The waiting is def the worst bit.

I missed the last "meet-up" is there another one planned?

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

Sorry to hear you are having to come to terms with it, must be hard but I dont suppose you have much choice, do you ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) I hope at least work helps you take your mind of it a little albeit the seed still in your head. I really, really wish you oodles of luck for the next stage      

I am excited kinda if you know what I mean, just dont want to be let down again, its sooo unfair but then I guess, some of us have to undertake one of lives greatest challenges  

sorry to ask under the circumstances, but if you have "frosties" and you wish to use them, do you have to pay for a full cycle again? Also, does anyone else know that if they stop the cycle for whatever reason, do you have to pay full wack?
Sorry for the question to be so money orientated but what with a wedding to pay for in August aswell, of which is not cheap (17k   ) I am seriously running out of funds, gone so quick but taken YEARS to save.

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I think it's about a thousand pounds for a frosties cycle. And didn't I read on their new price list yesterday that abandoned cycles were charged 85 punds plus cost of drugs?
Not sure... better ask!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok thanks Nibbles, sorry to have asked  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Nibbles - I'm so sorry you miscarried    I'm sending you big love and hugs  

Debby - hi, how you doin? Crossing off the days till your appointment?

Cheesy - your appointment time's nearly here  

Emma -   for the clomid cycles between now and June... 

Hope - I love your posts with all the smilies - they always make me, well - SMILE!  
Such great news about all your follies. Good luck with your scan tomorrow - get ready for the post-it note    If all goes well and you're really lucky you might even get some embies to freeze next week  

Ludwig  How are you feeling? When's your test date again?

Luc - any idea when your FET will be? Are you still planning to go "natural"?

Shall we have another get together soon? Maybe when Hope's on her 2WW (not for the first 3 days though, as she'll hopefully be in bed - resting very much indeed!) How about one night week commencing 13th March? Anyone who's interested please say which night that week suits, and we'll pick the one that most people can make.

Cecilie x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Having a bad day so won't witter on, but I've decided to go back to counselling before we start IVF as I'm slowly turning into a depressed nutcase again. Hopefully this is more prevention than anything else as all the thoughts of IVF are bringing back some nasty feelings from losing Charlie. Fingers crossed I'll be back to my cheery self soon.

Anyway I'm starting to get busy traveling again with work - the only nights I can make are Thursday 16th March or Monday 20th March, otherwise I can make the week of 29th.

Hope everyone else is ok today (Well done on those follies Hope!)  

Debs


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Debby - just wanted to send you some hugs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Debby- big hugs to you honey, if you think the counselling with help go for it!! 

Cecilie-Thanks for the   thoughts..hope you and baby are well

Nibbles-the others are right at least being at work will keep you busy!! fingers crossed for next time 
Hope-Let us know how you get on tomorrow 

Cheesy & Debby- how many days now

Hi to anyone else that i have missed
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Emma, 13 days including weekends... very nervous  

Debs, (((((((((hugs))))))))))) hope the counselling helps and your back to your old self soon and     for the next round

Cecile - hope bump and you are doing well  

Nibbles - hows work going, keeping you busy?

Hope - hows it going? 

Ladies, can I ask, do you self inject when stimming or sniffer as I have heard both and some say they start you day 1 and some day 21?? Also, how soon after consult do they start you? One nice lady on here told me to ask Mr R that I wanted to start asap, would there be any factors that would hinder this, especially as partner has low count?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks and love to all

cheesyb
xx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Cecilie,

My test date is Monday 27th - but I may test on Sat or Sun because we will both be at home and it may be all a bit easier to handle, whatever the result.  Thanks for asking.

I have a massive bloated stomach  - it's huge even by my normal standards.  I wondered if it was a side effect of the Cyclogest.  Anyone else have this?

Good luck to everyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Ludwig    
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

I feel a little better today, the old fighting spirit is starting to come back  

Cecilie - thanks for your kind words, it's awful but at least I did everything I could to keep the babies, there must have been something wrong with the embryos after all.

Cheesy - you can choose between injections or sniffer when you downreg. I chose sniffer, it was easy enough and that way I didn't have to do TWO injections a day when stimming started!

Ludwig - Good luck!!!! I was bloated too, in fact felt extremely fat! And that continued with the pregnancy so could be a good sign.  

Emma - glad you liked Mr R. He's really nice, and he knows his stuff.

Debby -   if you ever want to meet up I'm on the Surrey/Hants border too... (Fleet)

Now to the big question - should I use my frosties or should I do another round of ICSI? I didn't find the treatment very difficult at all, so that wouldn't be an issue, but it's obviously cheaper and less invasive to do FET. But we only have 3 eskimoes and I'm worried that I downreg etc for a month only to find that they didn't survive... Plus the risk of m/c is much greater after FET compared to fresh embies.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi All

Any more takers for meeting up in a couple of weeks?

Debs - I hope you're feeling better today? Counselling is always a good plan in my book - it's such a great support in hours of need. Please don't wear yourself out with too much work and travel just before you start treatment. IVF is almost a full time job and you need to be fighting fit and rested for it...

Nibbles - I'm glad you're feeling more like your old self. The frosties/fresh cycle question is hard - I've had a good experience with my frosties, so I'm quite positively disposed to FET, but I know the stats are stacked against them working. I post with s lady on the FET board who only had 3 frosties after a horrendous case of OHSS (10 days in intensive care), and all 3 survived, they picked the best 2 and she's 18 weeks pg with twins.... So you never know. If it were me I'd use the frosties first, as they're already there and a FET cycle is so much kinder on the body than a fresh cycle. But it's not me, and only you can decide. Talk to the clinic about it and ask their advice. Good luck  

Ludwig - I tested on the Sunday when I was supposed to wait till wednesday      Good luck    I felt pregnant, forgetful and bloated on my 2ww - but I was on different drugs to you... I think it's quite common to feel very bloated like you do. Hopefully it's a good sign - fingers crossed!

Cheesy - like Nibbles said they do both injections and sniffers at the Nuffield, but I didn't get a choice, Mr C just put me on the injectionns. They're different drugs, and I think they pick different drugs for different patients according to histories etc. If you feel very strongly about one thing or another they will let you choose though. Having said, I think people who have tried bothh would prefer injections as you can be absolutely sure you're getting the right dose. Also, sniffing messes up your nose (temporarily) and makes it sore and you lose your sense of smell. The injections really aren't that bad - I promise! The day 1 versus day21 thing you mention are the 2 different protocols: Down regging from day 1 is the short or "flare" protocol - with that one you also start stimming straight away and the whole IVF cycle only lasts a couple of weeks. This only tends to be used on older patients or patients they are worried about shutting down too well during down regging - ie. they shut down so well that they can't reactivate the ovaries to produce follicles. Most of us are on the long protocol - starting day 21 - which lasts for about a month.

Emma - Hi!  

Hope - how did you get on today??  

C x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I would love to meet up, just need a few days notice so I can arrange a babysitter for my two horses


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi all  

emma - glad your appointment went well - and I hope things work out so you don't need to come to Woking in June 

debby - I think it's a very good decision to go for the counselling  If you are finding things a bit difficult now, it will only be harder when you're facing treatment. Be kind to yourself - you've had a lot to deal with 

cheesy - I have sniffed and injected, and I think if I had to do it again I'd consider injecting from the start. It's really not that bad, and at least you don't have to worry about whether you are sniffing correctly (and if you get a cold like I did  , it won't matter!)

luwig - will have my fingers and toes crossed for you this weekend  and 

Nibbles - I'm glad you're starting to feel better  I'm not sure what I'd do in your position   I guess it depends on how you feel, finances, what your 'life' situation is at the moment   Whichever you decide on, you know you will get the best care possible 

Cecilie - I can't believe you're 15 weeks already!  You'll be changing dirty nappies before you know it  

Had another scan today and my ovaries are the sizes of two rugby balls (well, not quite   but it feels like it  )
Seriously, it's looking like my egg collection will be on Monday  I forgot to ask how many follicles I have now, but I was given lots of sympathetic looks by all the nurses, had my dosage cut down, and told to up my water intake to at least 3 litres a day so I'm guessing it's quite a few  

Count me in for meeting up that week   Any night is fine by me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Cecilie-   I would love to come to the meet to please weds or thurs fine with me 

Cheesy- 13 days Wow hope that flies by for you, will that mean you can start straight away?? when did you have your bloods taken??

Ludwig-   for your  
Nibbles-Glad to hear things are getting back to how they should be, and the answer to your question im not sure but if i was in your position i would go for the frosties as cheaper and less invasive so soon after m/c but go with what your heart is telling you 

Hope-3 litres of water   blimey how will you manage that, i am on the road all the time selling so i dont know what i will do 

Take care everyone
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Hope everyone's ok.

Let's do Thursday 16th March 7pm for meet up. Will suggest venue a bit closer to the date. 

So far we've got Debby, Hope, Nibbles, Emma and me. If anyone else wants to come or needs to cancel please let me know.

C x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sounds good to me!  

Hope every is ok today. I'm feeling a bit more positive today - long may it continue 

Have a nice weekend if I don't get back on here before hand. 

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Will be there for meet!!

Debby-Glad too hear your feeling more   

Hope everyone is well

Take care 
Emmax


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Quick update for you all  

Had my last scan at the clinic today - 23 follicles   Feeling a bit bloated and sore but much less so since I decided to go off sick from work yesterday 
Egg collection is booked for Monday - just waiting for a phonecall to confirm and get my instructions for what drugs to take over the weekend. 

A question for those of you who have been through this before. They picked up some 'free fluid' on my scan just behind my uterus...they said this was quite common in women who produce lots of follicles, but is this likely to cause me any problems later on?  

debby - glad you are feeling a bit brighter 

Cecilie - I've PMed you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope- Good luck for monday   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry Hope not experiences YET   but just wanted to wish you lots of luck for Monday

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Hope

Sorry, I hadn't read your post when I PM'd you.  The fluid they've picked up on the scan is one of the signs of ovarian hyperstimulation. The large number of follicles and abdominal tenderness is also a sign, as is an elevated oestrogen level (which they may have done a blood test for today, or may do one on monday before EC or wednesday before ET). More serious symptoms include breathlessness, dark and scanty urine and vomiting and diarrhoea. 

Even though you probably feel full to bursting, you must drink as much as you possibly can - this will ensure that your vital organs are getting enough fluids despite the collection of fluid in your abdomen. And stay absolutely still - no moving around except to go to the loo. I hope you have a lap top in your bed!!

Here's my experience of OHSS:

I had 32 follicles by the time I got to EC, they collected 30 eggs and then cancelled ET because I had too much abdominal fluid and oestrogen levels were too high. As long as the embryos can be frozen, which mine were, then this really isn't as disastrous as it seems at the time. (An abandoned cycle before EC is much worse, so that's why it's important to rest loads now, to make sure you get your EC on monday.) I had a frozen Et after my body had had a chance to get back to normal - a very happy experience for me - especially as it ended in a BFP.  The clinic told me that if they'd gone ahead with the ET whilst I was hyper stimming then I most probably would have had a BFP (because you usually do if you have OHSS apparently), and then would have spent the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy in hospital on a drip and having fluid drained from my abdomen. Although I was gutted on my ET day when I got cancelled, the following day when i was vomiting and feeling grim as hell I was pleased it hadn't gone ahead.

By the way, the reason they sometimes have to abandon is that the menopur - or equivalent - plus the egg maturing drug you take as a one off 48 hours before EC make symptoms worse. As does pregnancy hormone! And OHSS can be very serious - life threatening in fact - which is why they have to be very careful. They are really on the ball with this at the Nuffield and won't let it get to the hospitalisation stage, so you're in safe hands, but just remember that if they cancel at any stage it's for good reason.

Sorry to go on so - hope my experience of OHSS is useful and not just scary. It doesn't happen to very many people, but  it's useful to know about it just in case.

I've got everything crossed for you Hope. Chances are that it'll all be fine so long as you rest and drink water.      

C x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Celia - I had a feeling that was the case, but it's good to know it's not just me being paranoid and worrying for nothing  

I'm feeling ok at the moment, no other symptoms so fingers crossed  everything will go ahead next week. 

And it is useful to know what happened in your cycle - especially since you have a happy ending!


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Today was my test date and after getting a negative result on Saturday (naughty me tested early - the suspense was messing with my mind  ) we weren't too hopeful.........

I am not making it through the night without getting up to pee at least once so I hung on and on to it until 3.45am and then simply had to go and pee, but we were worried that we should use this one rather than the 6.30am ish one so I woke my DH up to do the test with me........and oh my gosh Mr Riddle had worked his magic and we got a BFP!!!!!   Both of us were far too excited to go back to sleep but we are feeling truely blessed if a little tired now!  Lets hope my two week scan is good news too. 

I don't want to go on too much because I am painfully aware that there are people on this thread who are having a tough time at the moment, but maybe my good news will give them some hope. 

Thank you for all the support you have all given me so far..........

Good luck to everyone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Ludwig. You must be over the moon.  

Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ludwig_       
Well done congratulations im so happy for you, good luck for the next 9 mths!!!

Bet it hasnt sunk in yet, are you coming to the meet??

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Ludwig, 

Congratulations, I find it really encouraging to hear good news espeacially from the same clinic, althougth im with Mr c. HOpe you have a wonderful pregnancy.

Lucy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ludwig

I'm so pleased for you hun.  Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.

Debs


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Thank you everyone for your kind words.  I can't wait till our scan on 13th March - fingers crossed everything is all OK.  

Yes, I would like to come to the meet please - when and where is it? I am a commuter and live miles out near Salisbury so timings may be difficult but I would like to try and come to meet everyone.

Bye,


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ludwig      

Huge congratulations - that's great news! Enjoy the next 8 months and all crossed for the 6 week scan.

Glad you're coming out to play with us - it's Thursday 16th March 7pm (just after your scan!) - somewhere in Guildford - I'll confirm place nearer the time. So far I think we will be seven  

C x


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Cecilie,

Thanks for inviting me to the meet - is it only us ladies going or are people taking their DH/DP's?

Were you with Mr R aswell?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm easy about DHs - although I think mine might struggle with the concept of a FF night out!! We did just ladies last time - what does anyone else feel?

No, I see Mr Curtis. They're both pretty marvellous from what I've heard


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Celcile- Mines the same as yours think he would be put off by females talking about getting pg etc  

Hi ludwig- Good luck for your scan you will have to bring the pic if they give you one that is!!

Hello to everyone else

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi there,

I only asked about DH coming because we make sure we do IVF things together, for example he has come to every appointment etc so that he is very much part of it all with me.  After all it will be his baby too! But thats just the way we do things.....I appreciate that some chaps may find it a bit much.  No worries either way it will be good to meet you all. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ah that's lovely about your DH Ludwig. My DH is very supportive, but he definitely doesn't get the FF thing! And he doesn't come to every appoointment - just the important ones.

How are you feeling? Does it feel like it's not really happening??  

C x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi cecile
I am currently 13+2 week pregnant. Can't believe it. It was my second attempt of IVF at the Woking Nuffield. The first time Mr Riddle did my e/c and e/t. The second time Mr Riddle did my e/c and Mr Curtis did my e/t and horray i am now pregnant.

I live near Guildford and was wondering if i could join up with you ladies for the FF night out. It would be nice to meet you all as i know some of you have been on here a while and i did email some of you when i was doing my treatment.

Congratulations Cecile.

Mickie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Mickie!

Nice to see you again, and of course you're welcome to come on the FF night out - it'd be great to meet you, and the more the merrier!

Most importantly - huge congratulations on your BFP!! It's lovely to get past the 12 week stage isn't it? Then it starts to finally feel ok to  be totally over excited!

C x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Cecile
Thank you for getting back to me. To be honest, i was a nervous wreck up till my 12 week scan. I was even really nervous for my scan incase it was bad news. Now i am more relaxed and i feel i am now able to start enjoying being pregnant. It is funny how you wish the first 12 weeks away.  Please email me the date and venue and time for the ff evening in guildford.

have a lovely day
Good luck to everyone going through IVF now or in the near future. My thoughts are with you all.

Mickie


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Just a real quicky from me - has a decision been made on where we are meeting next time?

Will pop back later and do a proper post (honest!)  

Debs


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello!

Re FF meeting - it's thursday 16th March at 7pm. 

I suggest Guildford as it's close to Woking and has some good meeting spots. 
I have 3 suggestions for a meeting place this time:
1) There's a new place called Dolce Vita www.dolcevitarestaurant.co.uk (which has a very expensive restaurant upstairs), but downstairs is a tapas bar. 
2) Then there's the safer Pizza Express option or 
3) Cafe Rouge (where we met last time) www.caferouge.co.uk

Please could you let me know what you think? Votes please for the above 3 options


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Mickie - I so recognise that feeling of wishing the first 12 weeks away. EVeryone around me kept saying how quickly the first 3 months had gone - felt like forever to me!! 

C x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Guys

Pizza express gets my vote 

Hope everyone is ok it will soon be spring!!!! 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Pizza Express is fine with me too, time and date as well. 

Oh I've been feeling so incredibly low the last couple of weeks  
As most of you know two weeks ago on my first scan we only saw a sac, no heartbeat and no yolk or tadpole... Last Friday the sac had almost doubled in size and the nurse could pick up signs of "some activity" inside but believed that was due to the walls crumbling from within. I was told to stop Cyclogest last Monday so there is no hope...
I'm going for another scan tomorrow probably to confirm when my E+C will take place  

It's terrible just waiting and waiting...we can't move on and my stupid body seems incapable even of a proper m/c! I haven't bled very much at all, and almost no "fresh" blood, and certainly haven't been in any pain. Desperately searching the Internet for success stories of people who m/c their first ivf and then went on to become pregnant on their second ivf but there doesn't seem to be too many such cases out there. just loads of people who can conceive naturally - and lets face it, it's NOT the same thing!!!

Sorry - rant over  
Today is a very bad day, and I expect tomorrow will be as well


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles. 
I know its not very nice waiting, but wanted to tell you about my friend. She got pregnant through IVF and had  miscarriage, then her 2nd IVF resulted in a baby with Edwards Syndrome which she sadly decided to terminate. After her 3rd IVF she now has a lovely little (healthy) boy. There is hope hun - you've just been bitterly unlucky. If every you want to chat you know where I am hun.

Take care  
Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi nibbles 

Sorry for you being upset today, i have had 1 m/c and 2 x ect so know what you are going through, one day your fine the next your questioning and blaming yourself 
It will get easier please believe me and its normal to feel how you are feeling, it doesnt help with all the scans etc afterwards you just want some sort of closure.....if you ever want to chat you know we are all here for you 
I going to stay    for you and look forward to meeting you in a couple of weeks.
In the mean time im sending you loads of     

take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

sorry you are feeling so low... understandably. I really, really, hope the days going forward become a little easier and you find the strength to carry on.
It must be one of the worst feelings in the world.

I dont really know what else to say but send you lots of love &     for the next part of your journey.

Stay strong honey. Were here  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aw Nibbles, I'm sorry you're feeling so low  
It's totally understandable given everything you've been through - IF and IVF on its own is bad enough, it makes you feel like you're continually having the rug pulled from under you, but to have a BFP and then to miscarry is the ultimate in having your dreams destroyed... It was my worst fear after I'd had my BFP, so I really feel for you  

I hope you feel more positive after hearing about Debby's friend. Maybe you could post the question as a separate topic on the IVF Board, or even on the Poll Board? There are bound to be loads of cases of 1st IVF ending in M/C with a subsequent success.

Sending you loads of cyber hugs
Cecilie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie got my appt date through for initial cons appt so excited   30th may with mr r..sooner than what i thought getting all our tests out of the way this month...after the appt how quickly can you start treatment?
Hope everyone else is well!!
Nibbles- Hope your having a better day today   

Hello to everyone else

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Emma

Great news that you've got your appt through so soon! May will be here before you know it  

After your initial consultation you have an implications appointment, where they basically cover some of the ethical and medical implications of IVF and go through the drugs with you. After that you can start on the next day 21 of your cycle, provided all paperwork and tests are up to date. This can be quite quick - I only had to wait a couple of weeks after my initial consultation to start the drugs, and I know it can be even quicker than that if you're on the ball and lucky with your cycle dates  

Cecilie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cecilie 

Thanks for the info, oh  there i was thinking i would get my drugs there an then 
it said in the letter that i have the appt with the nurse then she sends us straight to mr r.....getting all the tests out the way this month my dp as his s/a done on the 18th may and the consultation is on the 30th may..how are things with you, were you trying long before ivf (sorry if i am neing too nosey )

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Emma - we were trying for 5 years before we finally decided to do IVF. I was hoping to get pg naturally with the help of complimentary therapies, but then I ran out of time!

Hello to everyone else. Have a good weekend - I'm off line till Tuesday now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

well appt with Mr R is Tuesday  
Dont know what I am in for!! I should be due on this weekend so I am hoping I can start the drugs D21 of this month. Have all the paperwork, blood tests, photo's etc.. so will do a double check this weekend to make sure I have everything. AAGGGHHH What they gonna say!!

Emma, great news about May, not long honey. 

Love to all and hope you have a good weekend. Extra hugs to Nibbles

Off line till Monday
love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all 

Emma - Its great to hear bout your appointment. Have you been given the form which your GP has to sign to say they know of no reason why you shouldnt have children. Gps can be a bit slow so if you havent already done it i'd get woking to send you those forms so you can get that statred now. I was so desperate to start after my initial consultants appt (we're with mr c). by then youve done enuf waiting for a life time. but we had to wait a month cos of xmas but normally i think they will get you in asap for implications talk. have you worked out roughly what day of your cycle you'll be on when you meet with Mr r on 30th May? 

Nibbles - so sorry to hear your news cant imagine how your feeling. life can be so mean. i know i have read many stories of those who had m/c then succesful pg on other threads. m/c are more likely with ivf than natrual pg and in natrual are 1 in 3, i'm sure thats no consolation at the moment but try not to worry too much that it means anything. theres no reason why you shouldnt have success next time. 

take care of yourself 

Lucy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all 

just wanted to ask is anyone else with mr c other than me and cecile. sounds to me like everyone else is with mr r.

Lucy


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Lucy,

I am with Mr R, he did my EC and then Mr C did my ET, i had a BFP but sadly i mc at 8 weeks, but I have been assured they are both as good as each other.

Good Luck. x

Jay Jay.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Cecilie- congrats on the ivf after all that trying   you got your dream in the end. xx

Jay jay- sorry to hear about your m/c good luck with your next go  

Luc- hi, thanks no i havent recieved that form will ring Woking first thing monday, as it took 2 weeks just to get my ref letter from her ..my cycle date with be day 14 give or take a day or two..so hopefully will be able to start the week after (or do you think that is pushing it)

Cheesy- good luck for tuesday let us know how you get on so i know what to expect   


have a great weekend everyone
take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi everyone, 

emma - I think as long as you get that form from your GP by your consultation date. then nothing should stop you going ahead that next week after your consulatation. they're really good at slotting you in with the implications meeting to make sure you can start asap. my gp were bit slow too but you should be fine as youve got till May. so you know what to ask for the form is called 'assessing the interest of the child' you and your dh need to get it signed by your gp's. good luck

jay jay, thanks for your message, so sorry to hear bout your miscarriage.

tkae care Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Lux 

Loads of luck for your next go...i dont know what i would do with out you girls..cant wait to meet you all 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

well appt tomorrow   feeling very nervous, more what they are going to say than anything. Double checked all my forms, blood tests etc.. at the weekend to check alls in order. I came on today so hopefully can start down regging D21 of this month. I read you have an "implications meeting" before they start you on the drugs, how long do you have to wait for that? Do you think I can get going this month?

Waited so long for this appt and now dont know what I am letting myself in for  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy
Good luck for tomorrow   let me know how you get on!!
I was on here at the weekend and i asked exactly the same questions Luc was really helpful she said that when i go to see mr r for consultation in may i will be around d14 that they will normally fit in the implications meeting asap to get you started sooner so they will probably slot you in maybe this week or next fingers crossed!!!! 
She also mentioned that i should get woking to send me the assessing the interest of  the child form  asap so that all signed by gp in time for cons appt..you may have already done this though...
Good luck for tomorrow
Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

no I havent had this form, whats that all about?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Good luck for tomorrow CheesyB 

I'm sorry ladies but I'm going to pull out of the dinner meet. After a lot of soul searching DH and I have come to the decision to take some time out and probably not continue with IVF. I've been finding the last couple of years very hard and we are slowly realising that the emotional pressure ontop of the loss of Charlie is too much for me to handle. At the moment we are just trying to come to terms with the fact that we might never have children.

I wish you all the very best of luck for the future,

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- apparently its a form that your gp needs to sign to say that they cant think of any reason why you cant have a child!!! hope that helps!!! i have emailed the clinic this morning asking them to email or post it to me...i would ring and ask them today and also ask apart from that form is there anything else you would need them to have...

Debby- ahhhh so sorry hun  i can understand that totally it does start to take its toll)  you should both take yourselves on a nice holiday somewhere you have always wanted to go at least that will give you something to focus on good luck with everything but if you still wanted to come for the meal you would be more than welcome...

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emma, just phoned them and she said the rules have changed and they dont send them out anymore and that the nurse would go through it with me tomorrow, so I dont know   Thanks for the info tho.

Debs - sorry honey, but I can totally understand. I hope you find some peace and comfort within. Take care (((((hugs)))))

love to all the other ladies

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh well i dont know then, i will prob have to make a gp appt after my 1st cons so i can sit her down and get her too sign and post back as need to start treatment the following week, couldnt bear to wait another month   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Debs hope 1 day your dream comes true. xx

I'm  fairly new to all this and wanted to know what the bubbles mean? What are the stars about?

Hope someone can let me know.  

Jay Jay. xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello all

just popping on quickly to give you an update on my eventful last week 

I had my egg collection on 27/02 and they got 18 eggs  I was over the moon that all the discomfort I had been feeling had been worth it. The procedure itself was a breeze and I woke up feeling completely exhilarated   Then the embryologist came to see us to break the news that H's  hadn't defrosted as well as they had hoped. We had the choice of defrosting more or converting to ICSI. We chose to convert   

I started to feel ill when I got home that night and it just got worse. By the time we went back for ET on Wednesday I was feeling awful and I knew they'd cancel   The nurses were lovely faced with a blubbering wreck   They scanned me and found lots of fluid in my abdomen. I had OHSS   I went home and continued to get worse, so we ended up at our local NHS hospital at midnight the same day. I developed moderate OHSS and was feeling very poorly. But after 5 days, they let me home yesterday and I'm on the mend  

It's been the most horrible experience, but it is so rare for it to happen and I cannot fault the staff at the Nuffield. The fantastic news is that we have 16 little  snowbabies  waiting for us at the clinic when we are feeling up to facing FET.  At the moment I'm not sure when I'll feel strong enough emotionally to go back 

I haven't read through all of your updates but good luck to anyone going through/about to go through treatment     
Special  to debby - I am thinking about you and your other half and hope you can find some happiness 

Big thank you  to you all for the support over the last couple of months


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Cheesy- good luck for today, let us know how you get on  

Hope- ahhh poor you  but excellent on the eggs 
Hope you can carry on with the treatment soon and hopefully everything is starting to feel better 

Jay jay- not sure what the bubbles are but the stars are to do with your membership in some way??!!!! someone else maybe able to confirm.
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry to intrude, but how long did you wait for your firstt appointment?
Thanks,

Bendybird


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh and did you get your hepb and c and hiv done on the NHS-GP??

Bendybird


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendybirid,

I had to wait around 3 months for my first app, but that was back in Aug 05, I think there is about a 6 month wait now.

I had all my bloods at my GP NHS.

Wishing you loads of Luck

Jay Jay.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

sorry its long but copied from the endo board aswell. Here's what happended

well after an 8 month wait for a private appt, I had the initial consult yesterday. We were seen on time and basically went through a load of forms & blood tests we had had etc.. with a lovely nurse called Ann.  After about 40 minutes we then went in to see Mr Riddle, who after looking at the stats, recommended ICSI as the best option as partner has low sperm count and I have sever endo and endo cyst on right tube oh and hydrosolphinx (toxic tubal fluid) All in about 5k  
He highlighted the pits and falls, success rates, why or why not surgery before etc..was very matter of fact but I prefer it straight. After previous posts, I was actually relieved, I thought he was very nice indeed.  
For my age and condition etc.. I am looking at 25-30%. Would be 10% more if the endo wasnt so severe Thanks Mrs Endo    So basically I know what I am in for, why the cycle could be stopped and what happens next if it is. He mentioned that the endo cyst on right could cause a problem as it may hold me back producing a sufficient number of eggs and again could be difficult when trying to collect them from the right as the endo would definately effect the quality of the eggs. However, if he gets the eggs and they fertilise, he thinks my chances are as good as others. I have to give up smoking completely as he said would reduce down to under 5% !!!!  
We have been told not to book a honeymoon for our wedding as I am advised not to fly, even short trips.
We have an "implications" meeting in 2 weeks where they explain the drugs in more details and teach me how to self inject. I start the cycle on Mothers day!!! 26th March. Didnt realise till I got home and put it on the calendar  Have to de-reg (shutdown- Burselin) for 2 weeks and can exercise as normal. I like aerobics/circuits  then I go onto Stimmers to kick start ovulation. She said this is quite nasty, swollen ovaries and tummy and pretty yucky mmmmm look forward to that then NOT!! She said not to do high impact exercise during this, perhaps swimming but no more. Then, I wont bore you, cause dunno if I get that far, we move to hopefully EC & ET and then the wicked 2WW. From start of cycle I have to drink 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk a day. The milk is gonna make me gag, perhaps a cow for my birthday next month then  

Anyway, sorry to go on, thats basically the ins and outs of it. Oh both parents know about consult and asked yesterday when I am starting but I told them although I know they care, I dont want to get them involved in every stage as I couldnt handle all the million and one questions. Oh apart from partner's mum who said "well you have to give up these things, dont moan, you are the one who asked for this " in a rather curt voice.  

So, here we go. Wish us luck
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesyb, Just want to wish you loads of luck, they warned me about how yukky I would feel while on the drugs but I was absolutley fine so fingers crossed you'll be the same.

Take care 

JJ x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bendybird- I only have to wait till may the 30th, when i spoke to Mrs r she said if i saw her husband mr r as private gynae patient i would be seen quicker, as i was told when i called in jan that it would be july/aug    also all my bloods i will have done at gps my smear is up to date and had chlamidia test this morning so picking up letter results monday 
I know mr r is doing more clinics to cut the waiting time down, but i would ring Woking and see if they are telling you july onwards i would ask for his clinic number and speak to his wife and see if you can meet him the once a gynae patient, from when i saw him i waited 10 days for my appt day to come through bless him  
Cheesy- glad it went well i have endo too not sure how bad it is now im on clomid as it is meant to feed it, will have to get some more reflexology in as that seemed to reduce by a lot, (last lap showed only had some on one ovary and took as much as they could off), how exciting 2 weeks till you get your drugs etc, mothers day (hopefully thats a good sign )
Are you coming to the meet next week it will be nice to meet you and chat some more, i had an email back from Caroline @ woking she said that they no longer require that form to be signed by the gp (one less thing to worry about) could you of had you implications appt earlier as i will be day 14/15 when i go for 1st con and want to start the following week
Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

you do need this form signed by the GP at the latest by the implications meeting otherwise will delay things. It is not a legal requirement apparently until October 2006 but they are being audited in April and want to show they are ahead of the game so to speak. I was on day 2 yesterday and when I said I wanted to start asap they said cause of the number of appts for this, I wouldnt be able to so more likely next month April, but they checked and due to me coming on earlier than expected, I got in by 2 days... so i was lucky. I dont know if they will, but perhaps you can ask to book the appt now in advance? I know what you mean about mothers day... I couldnt believe... good or bad omen,, who knows!! Saw the knew price list aswell, blimey how expensive is ICSI!!!!!!!!!!!      
I had a NHS update TV scan before the appt and he was glad I did cause they would have done one and charged me for it cause they wanted an updated picture on the endo. Mine is a real mess, loads of it, so you may not have to have one.
I would love to come to the meet but I live about 40 miles away each way and car share, so its not always possible and I work full time. But for each date that is set, I will see if I can have the car (partner works shifts) and try my best.

Love to all... I so, so dont wanna fail but who does.. wish I could see 2 months into the future  

thanks for you well wish and love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Ladies  

Debby - big cyber hugs to you    I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult time. I'm sure you're doing the right thing postponing IVF till you're ready. It's quite a draining process in itself, so it's probably good to feel totally up for it before going ahead.
We'll miss you at the FF meet - we'll toast you! Please stay in touch and let us know how you get on.

Hope -   I've PMed you. Hope you're resting and that you'll recover from the evil OHSS very soon x x

Cheesy - glad your appointment went well. Don't worrry too much about the stimming drugs. Most people feel ok on those, but a bit low on the down regulating drugs. Very few people get really bloated and unwell on stims. Everyone's different - some people feel fine all the way though - maybe you'll be one of those lucky people!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

For some reason my last post got posted before I'd finished jabbering on!!

Just wanted to say to Cheesy, Bendybird, Jay Jay and anyone else who might want to come that we're meeting next Thursday 16th at 7pm at Pizza Express in Guildford. 

So far we have the following people going: Nibbles, Emma, Ludwig, Mickie, and Hope (as long as you're well enough by then   plus me. 

If anyone else wants to join us please let me know so I can book a table.

x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cecilie,

Thanks for the invite but I'll have to pass as it's my sister in laws 30th so I am already going out.

Hope you all have fun........  

JJ. xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

Debby   if you want to talk please don't hesitate to pm me

Cheesy - how exciting that you're starting down regging soon! It's so individual how you react to the drugs, I thought it was a breeze, even stimming didn't affect me that much apart from growing out of all of my clothes and feeling very heavy and tired!

I saw Mr Riddle tonight, he scanned me and the sac is still in there. So I am going in for a scrape on Friday (if the appt is still open, that is). I was supposed to go home to Stockholm and see my mum but I won't be able to enjoy it until this is over and done with. Mr R was lovely, very sympathetic and kind about the whole thing. I was there for ages asking all sorts of questions. Basically after I'm scraped we have to wait for my period to come back - which can take up to 2 months - then we can start on day 21 of my next cycle. He recommended another ICSI rather than using the frosties as we only have three and it's only a 50/50 chance they will survive thawing plus chance of implantation is reduced. After all, we've already used our 2 best embryos...
So that's the situation now and I'm quite relieved that we are finally doing something so we can get out of this limbo and move on.

Hugs to everyone

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Nibbles - I am pleased you are now able to hopefully move on shortly      

Hello to Emma, Cecile, Debs, Hope xxxx

Ladies, I see Woking has put up their prices again and nearly died when I saw ICSI was 3850 + drugs etc.. do you think I am looking about 5k then    Also, if you dont get to EC or ET for whatever reason, do you still have to pay the full fee? I am sure they can advise me at the implications meeting soon but just wondered

thanks and love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies  

Nibbles - sorry you have to have a D&C   I'm sure you'll feel much better once that's done, and it's good you've got a plan now - and that Mr R advised you about the frozen/fresh dilemma. It's great when those decisions are taken out of your hands. By the way, er du Svensk? Jeg er Norsk. My family is in Oslo. Are you here on your own? Married to an Englishman? How long have you been here? 

Cheesy - the clinic won't charge you for ECs and ETs that aren't performed. You pay for that part of the treatment quite late into the cycle, just before EC. I had ET cancelled, but because I'd already paid for it, it meant I didn't have to pay for it when I had it 3 months later.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hi Chessy-how are you

Hi Cecilie- hope your ok bring your scan pics to meet next week if you can  

Nibbles-Glad things are moving on for you  

Hello the everyone else   

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

Emma - I am fine thanks, ready to get going (apart from being able to stop completly smoking - but I have to  
Just worried about the endo cyst on right ovary and hydrosolphinx. Worried it will hinder my chances but at least they know in advance and can hopefully monitor me accordingly    
Had some really weird, weird dreams last night. Probably mind working overtime... still cant believe I start on Mother's day  

love to all you ladies
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Emma   I'm fine thank you. Hope you are too? I would bring scan pics but I don't have any as I didn't want a 12 week scan. Still - looking forward to meeting you next week!
C x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Cheesy-Im hoping mothers day is a good omen   my friend had a cyst removed by her clinic they found it just before starting treatment and they removed it as was quite large but carried on with treatment near enough straight away and got her 1st bfp!!!! she is 30 weeks pg next week..  
Good luck with the giving up smoking...it is worth it though!!!

Cecilie-looking forward to meeting all of you too!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

just wanted to wish you all a good weekend. Back on Monday  , well work I mean!

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi 

Well I had my erpc yesterday morning and it went smoothly but was a little upsetting  . Everyone was so nice to me and said things like "we're so sorry you have to be here today" so I was in tears before the GA and in tears in the recovery room. But I was able to go home just after lunch and am now recovering at home over the weekend. DH is fussing over me which is nice. Apart from a burning sensation in my stomach I feel ok. The bleeding has stopped which is a relief. So now I can start counting down the weeks to my next period - although I have been warned it could take 2 months so I think we're realistically looking at June/July for the start of our next ICSI... seems a very long way away....

Cecilie - jag ar fodd och uppvuxen i Stockholm! Hmm weird to write Swedish with an English keyboard... So, for everyone's benefit: I am Swedish, moved to England 6.5 years ago, now married to an Englishman and feel properly rooted so can't see myself moving back anytime soon  . It's nice to visit though, feels really exotic to have coffee with my mum in the centre of Stockholm when it's -16 degrees and a metre of snow outside the window!!! I've probably missed that particular experience this year as this weekend's trip was cancelled, I'll go in two weeks time instead but the weather will be warmer by then.

Nice weekend to everyone


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice weekend. Well I'm on day 28 so anyday now I will have my period then I can start to count the days till treatment... Ohh my god I feel kind of scared as the first time I was soooooo excited then it all ended on my 8 week scan. I'm going into it this time with alot more fear still feel excited but also feel very nervous. I will try to keep positive but I can't help but think it will happen again  

Anyway enough of my news hope you are all well.

JJ.  x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Sorry but i wont be able to make thurs as i have had the dr in today as i have had sickness and lost my balance due to infection of the middle ear, i work in sales so cant drive till next week monday 
Sorry but i was really looking forward to meeting everyone hopefully we will be able to arrange another time..

Jay-Jay- Good luck for this treatment  
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Cecile
I need to cancel joining you all on Thursday night. I asked my husband to get us tickets to go and watch Footlose and he got them for Thursday night. Nice of him hey.

Sorry again. I hope you all have a lovely evening.
Mickie

Just wanted to say to Cheesy, Bendybird, Jay Jay and anyone else who might want to come that we're meeting next Thursday 16th at 7pm at Pizza Express in Guildford.

So far we have the following people going: Nibbles, Emma, Ludwig, Mickie, and Hope (as long as you're well enough by then  plus me.

If anyone else wants to join us please let me know so I can book a table.

x
[/quote]


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I would love to but car share and my partner is working nights on Thursday so I have no car and I live in Maidenhead in Berkshire so cant get public transport or anything. Hopefully I can next time  

Have a great evening all and love to everyone

love
cheesyb
xxx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Ludwig DH here. Just thought I would pop in and give you a quick update. We had our 2 wk scan yesterday and the pilot of the dildocam located the two sacks, I could only see 2 black areas and no visible heartbeat so I was therefore gutted. However the nurse told us that she could clearly see TWO heartbeats. OMG its TWINS! She pointed them out and we could see them both. Now tears of joy! Another milestone reached, many more still to reach. Back in a few weeks for a final scan.

Best Wishes to you all.

Neil


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

WOW Great news Neil, congratulations  

Please pass on my regards to your partner

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Neil and Ludwig_       
Im so happy for you both enjoy the next 9 mths before the twins are here and get loads of sleep now you'll both need it LOL .

Mickie- As i said yesterday evening i cant make it either as signed of work for a week cant drive   sorry was really looking forward to it.

Hi everyone else!!
Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning  

Hope everyone's well and happy this morning.

Ludwig      
That's amazing news - how exciting to be expecting twins. Seeing those little tiny white sparks on the screen only 2 weeks after a positive test is amazing, isn't it?? 

Nibbles - I'm glad your D&C's over and done with  , and I'm especially glad DH is taking good care of you.  I'm married to an Englishman too, but we have actually considered moving back to Oslo to be closer to my family. I've been here 30 years though - since I was 8 years old, so I've grown real roots here and worry that I'll find Scanadinavian life a little restrictive. I love the English accept for everything and anything. It's not quite that realxed in Norway! Anyway, we'll see... 

Emma - so sorry you're not well   Middle ear infections are quite scary - I hope you're resting up and that you feel better very soon... We'll miss you on thursday - but we can do it again another time.

Mickie and Cheesy - sorry we won't see you either - enjoy Footloose though Mickie!

Hope - how are you feeling now?   Hope you're better... Do you think you'll be well enough to come out to play on Thursday?

Nibbles and Ludwig - are you both still up for coming out to play?

C x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello friends, it's very up and down here. I appear to have fallen into a deep, black hole - yesterday was particulary bad and I ended up hyperventilating for what seemed like hours. There is so much sadness and disappointment that I have suppressed and it has to come out somehow I suppose. Have started bleeding again and the pain is so bad I can't go to work. This nightmare never seems to end. I am really not very well and not sure I can cope with pregnant women right now (sorry Cecilie, please don't take it personally  ) so I think I will have to pull out of Thursday


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

And especially with Ludwig expecting twins...that was my dream and my hope... I am really sorry but I just can't face it  

Again, Ludwig please don't take it personally it's just still so raw and I'm intensily jealous of anyone who's pregnant, even those who have been through IVF - NOT something I'm proud of but that's how I feel right now


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh Nibbles 

I haven't posted on here for a while as I'm going through my own issues at the moment  , but I couldn't not reply after reading your message.

You have every right to feel the way you do  Cry all you like  , take time off work and be kind to yourself


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

although I havent started IVF yet, my journey hasnt been smooth. I wasnt gonna post this today as people might think I am being selfish but after reading the latter posts, I hope people dont mind if I do.

Nibbles - what can I say? My heart goes out to you, (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))
Meerkat - I dont know if they do to be honest but I expect if it could cause problems with any proposed treatment they would sort something, I am sure. Have you phoned them?
Love to Hope, Cecile, Emma & Ludwig

Here goes -sorry  

My partner's brother and his (now wife) have been invited tonight with us and my partner's parents to go for menu tasting at where we are getting married. Well, I went to the gym last night and was picked up by my partner who said "wanna her some news"... yep whats that I said, **** is 8 weeks pregnant (sister in law to be) as you can imagine I went rather quiet for a few hours and a few sneaky tears. She is fully aware of my problems and whilst my life is not theirs and people shouldnt have to walk on egg shells, I thought that was highly insensitive knowing full well I now have to face tonight at a meal with over excited grand parents to be and of course, their happy faces. His brother said, oh I am telling you cause dont wanna spoil your thunder tomorrow - "no you d*ck head, you've made it worse" How can I possibly enjoy the meal tonight!! I know this sounds really selfish and I am sorry but I just cant help it, I wish I could. Only took them 3 months! Why is life so unfair  
I snapped at partner last night and he said "look I know your in a bad mood but dont take it out on me" OH BAD MOOD IS IT, Wondered what these feelings last 3 years have been, must be that then eh    
So now we are not talking and I really dont think he has a clue how I feel
If I get baby baby baby blah blah blah tonight, I really dont know if I'll cry or get cross. I even woke up at 2am and basically cried myself to tears till about 4am

I dunno, I just dont know if I can face this anymore, anymore disappointment and I think I am gonna crack
I am gonna get 9 months of in my face now, I am just gonna distance myself I think

Sorry love to all


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me popping back but I feel like I can't just abandon you ladies so have been quietly reading.....

Nibbles  You are so very hurt and its hardly supprising that you need to wrap yourself up in a comfortatble place for a little while to work through your emotions. its not easy hun and may get worse but I want to assure you that eventually it will get better. If you want to talk or meet up please do get in contact - I know the sort of things you are feeling having been to that very dark place myself.  Take care of youself hun  

Cheesy - its not easy being confronted by family and friends that seem to fall at the drop of a hat. When my SIL got pregnant by accident it sent me over the edge and I get very depressed. However having gone to counselling and worked through my issues with both her and the family, I now realise how lucky I am to have a gorgeous niece to spoil rotten. Its not easy hun but you need to be true to yourself, whilst not getting obsessive about other peoples situation - something that I am only just learning to do.

Take care all and I hope you all get the happiness you deserve.
Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesyb- I know how you feel i have avoided my best friend for the last 4mths since finding out she was p/g AGAIN!!! I feel like a bitter cow but cant help it always cancelling meeting up etc, she was trying for 5mths with this one and after 2 mths THOUGHT THERE MUST BE SOMETHING WRONG!!!!   anyway told her to think about me and other people who have been trying for 3 years abd longer  .

I know it is soooo close to home for you and on a night which is your night, my d/p is exactly the same werent speaking the whole weekend only when i fell ill early hours of monday morning that he realised he couldnt keep it up....he hates the thought of ivf thinks its un-natural 
Try to send him a text or email just saying you didnt mean to take it out on him but go on to explain how YOU are feeling with all this (remember men dont understand as they dont get the same intense feelings we do when ttc...i know its hard but try and put a face on tonight like congratulations but then try to get everyone onto the subject of your wedding as it is a meal for your special day..i know it is going to be hard do they know you have been trying for years?? if they do hopefully everyone they will be a bit subtle about it and not rub it in your face...i also know that it is hard trying to make yourself happy for people that announce there pg but remember your ivf journey will start soon and you will be blessed with your own precious bundle (or two)  just try to focus on your wedding and how special it is going to be and try not to let anyone or anything spoil it!! I hope i have helped you and not made you feel worse 
Meerket- i would call the clinic its the only way you will find out good luck 

Hope- Hi hope your ok 
Nibbles- Sorry your going through a horrible time, i promise it will get easier  
Cecilie-I am sitting at home bored but the dr has given me tabs to reduce symtons the infection has to go by itself have had it twice before but not so bad i couldnt get out of bed or feel like im going to fall off the toilet   Hope your well too and the pg going well sorry again about tonight really fed up about it to be honest are kitchen is being ripped out sat so with out a kitchen for two weeks so wanted to get out of the house for a breather while dp strips the horrible wallpaper off in the kitchen 

Sorry if i have missed any one else
oh Ludwig congrats again hope you are having plenty of rest xxx

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies  

Nibbles - I'm so sorry you're having such a horrible time    It's totally understandable that you don't want to be around pregnant women. I think everyone on this site recognises and empathises with that pain. You've just got to do everything you can to protect yourself at the moment, and make llife as bearable as possible. Your turn will come though. Keep that in mind and try to stay positive for the future... Sending you lots of cyber hugs and  

Cheesy - I can't really add anything to Emma's lovely reply. If you can have a good chat with DH about it before you go maybe he can help to keep the focus of the evening on the reason that you're all there - your wedding... Emma is right about men not feeling the same about IF as we all do, and they need clear instructions at the best of times, so try to be very precise with him about what you need him to do to help make things better for you. It's not selfish to feel sad about other people's pregnancies, because you're not wishing bad things for them, you're feeling sad for you which is so understandable   Just imagine how precious your child will be to you when you have one of your own. I think that's something a person with no IF problems can ever truly experience...

Ludwig - hope all's well with you and your double bump. Looks like it might just be us out and about tomorrow, and possibly Hope. Are you still up for it or shall we postpone until we can be a bigger group?

Emma - hope you feel better soon   really sorry you can't come tomorrow

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for your supportive replies ladies, I do feel a bit better now      

She (SIL) has now just mailed to say she understands if I dont want them to come tonight and how I must have shed tears over this one. Well, yes, I did but I am not saying that. I never said that at all, nor gave the impression that I didnt want them to come was just checking what time they wanted to meet up. Infact I am finding I am apologising now for her feeling fearful of telling me  

I dunno, I have tried to re-assure her I am ok about it and wish them all the best and thanked her for her concerns about my feelings. Thats all I can do now. Albeit not 100% true feelings, but you have to, dont you  

Why am I feeling guilty now.................. 

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- Dont feel guilty at all you have nothing to be guilty of , remember were all here for you and please let us know how it goes tonight...where are you getting married? bet your excited 

You've done exactly the same as i would of done put a brave face on it and wished her well..it will be you soon hun honest!!
And as cecilie said your baby/babies will be wanted so much and so special and if my mum had told me she had been through what im going to go through i would of felt so special and wanted 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emma. It is hard but I am trying  

Get married at a Church called Stubbings NR Henley and the reception is at Stoke Park Place in Stoke Poges. To be honest, I havent really been feeling excited as this has kinda taken over the last 6 months. So I could be "up the duff" on my wedding day which is ironic after 13 years together  

Can I ask how you ladies get the tracker at the bottom of your profile i.e the countdowns, have look on my profile but cant see where I can

thanks again for your support today, has helped more than I can word.

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy my friend getting married on april the 1st (fools day) she will be 33 weeks fell 1st time after icsi so she doesnt care and to be honest i wouldnt either...maybe try focusing on the wedding and it hopefully will happen out of the blue!! 

click on my ticker then it will take you too ticker website then it will tell you too cut then go to your profile and edit your signature and paste on there!!!!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy- forgot to say the location sounds lovely by the way


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello,

Ludwig here just saying sorry but I can't come to the meet anymore due to work committments.  I would have hated to make anyone feel uncomfortable anyway and I would totally understand that.  I am going to keep looking in on this page from time to time, but would like to wish you all the very best of luck and thank you for all your help and support.

Take care,


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ludwig- congratulations     how are your feeling??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

thanks for the info, but think I am being daft,    as I cant find it on my profile, do I click on "your ticker"

I suppose I best join the smoking thread aswell soon as gotta give up totally in 1 weeks  

love to all you ladies
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Yes dont worry it took me 2 weeks of trying before i got my ticker sorted!! 
click on my ticker which will take you too their website choose your ticker i.e trying to concieve etc.
then right click to paste the info which you will see, the reduce that page and on ff go to your profile then edit at the bottom it will have your signature paste onto the box then save changes... it should of then worked..let me know when your doing it and i will tell you if it has appeared 

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oppps       

got as far as pasting and saving and went to have a look and its gone   I pasted the URL Ticker to my profile for Website URL is this right?

thanks for helping a dumb as*

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You need to copy the bit that starts [ URL] into the part of your profile that says Signature: (i.e. the bit where you have writen your story/information)

There is a 'how to' at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45976.0.html

hope this helps
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Debby


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- hurrayyyyyy!!!! you have done it!!! probably wasnt my instructions that helped!!

Meerket- what test is it you need if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma. Debby - thanks alot for the help - I am half way there, need to edit but going into a meeting so will do that later - thanks again  

Hi Meerkat - yes it is frustrating   I missed a day 1-5 blood test cause I came on over the weekend and had to wait another month for the tests. What tests are you having? Can the GP help at all or a local hospital?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Chessy- How did last night go?? well done for trying to give up smoking my d/p gave up new years eve (last one at midnight) he's doing really well, had one when he went out with the boys end of last mth but said went straight to his head


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Meerkat- good luck with your treatment and getting your bloods done on time  
i think the best bet is the nurse at your local dr surgery to be honest, im waiting for my af to come so i can have the same bloods taken.
Once again good luck

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello All

Regarding meet tonight - everyone's pulled out!! We've gone from 8 to just me in the space of a few days. So if anyone was planning to turn up who hadn't told me, please don't as it's not happening. Shame, but maybe another time.

Cheesy - nice ticker! How did the tasting night go last night?

Emma - hope you're on the mend?

Nibbles - how are you feeling? Better I hope.

Debby - hello! Hope all's well with you and that you're finding things a little easier now.

Hope - hello you. Hope the dreaded OHSS is better. Thinking of you...

Meerkat - I didn't have any tests done at the Nuffield apart from bloods they did to check progress of the treatment I was having with them. I just got a blood form from the GP - who ticked the boxes as to what the lab should be testing for- and took it to my local hospital and they did it there. Should be quite straight forward??

Ludwig - sorry you're not coming out tonight. I've PM'd you x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cecilie- Ahhh sorry about that..i am feeling a lot better still a bit of sickness and slight head aches but a lot better than i was..went for a walk earlier as cant driver till next monday when i will be back at work, im sooooo bored at work though...i wish i could come will have to organise something for another time..hope everything is well with you?  
Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Emma - I'm fine thank you   Glad you're on the mend.

Meerkat - good luck with sorting your blood test


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I would like to join you officially as i called the woking Nuffield on Tuesday and have booked my first consultant appointment for Wednesday the 29th- so soon!!  Dr Riddles wife said i will be able to start in may so i just wanted to thank the lady who told me to contact him directly as it paid off- the Lady on reception to me i was looking at tx starting in August but she squeezed me in in May!!!!

Cant wait to start now!!

Bendybird!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

apologies for the delay, the PC keeps throwing me out half way through typing, not sure if its the weblink or work server  

Meerkat - good luck I hope you get the test done when you need it  

Emma/Debby - thanks for your help, have not mastered how to add all the notes in the lilypie yet but we have another go  

How are you  doing nibbles?  ((((((((hugs)))))

Hopes all well to Ludwig, Hope and Cecile  

The meal was ok last night, they didnt really speak about her being pregnant and only a few references to being so. Took me a while to settle down but I did and had a kinda laugh in the end, so that was good. Will still be difficult to be around them all cause I dont want them to think they cant say or refer to anything baby wise just for my sake, cause I know they are holding back, like they did last night and that makes me feel awkward aswell, so I cant really suss it out but I suppose as she gets bigger it will naturally be topics of coversation ?
I start the treatment in 11 days so what with the potential side effects of the drugs, no smoking and a pretty boring life (well compared to mine normally   ) I expect I'll probably shut myself away for the whole period, except work of course. I am quite a party animal, so I will find it hard to go to the "normal" social events I have. Think hubby to be cant wait for me to be a mum, just to calm me down aswell  

Anyway, love to all and thanks again for the invaluable support

cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

well done Bendybird, think that was me, cause I was advised to do the same and got moved from May to March.   Even though I still waited 6 months from referral even at March stage  

Well done and good luck       

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

A huge Thank You coming your way Cheesy!

Bendybird,xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- well at least you got through last night and did well by the sounds of it...you never know you little niece/nephew could have a little play mate soon 

Bendy-well done looks like we'll possibly be cycle buddies as my appt is the 31st, depending on the implications meet and my cycle hoping to start the week after sending you loads of    

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone...... Started my 2nd period after my m/c yesterday so I have 21 days to wait till I start down reg...  I definatley feel a bit different this time, I am trying to keep positive but can't help thinking it's all gonna go wrong agian...    Will keep you all posted on how it all goes.

JJ xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay Jay- Glad to know things are moving on in that sense , good luck with this go sending you loads of   keep us posted,and im sure everything wont go wrong again!!! cheesy is starting on mothers day so not that far in front of you good luck to both of you and hope you get your little bundles  

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

off line now till back at work Monday and just wanted to wish you all a great week

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Whats coasting?  I have read that some lasdies coasted for a while and i have no idea what it is  

Bendybird.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

hope you all had a good weekend. 6 days left now till starting ICSI  

Sorry Bendy , I dont know the answer

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Cheesy..... Ohhh how exciting wishing you loads and loads of luck.... xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Jay Jay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy- not long now    good luck and let me know what the injecting etc is like 
Hope you had a good weekend.

Jay jay- not long for you too    good luck!!!! hope you had a good weekend too
Hi to Cecilie and everyone else.

Back to work today after my week sick still got a banging headache too top it off had my kitchen ripped out so stressed out with all the building and dust etc..be nice once its finished can then relax before i start my ivf, going to woking tomorrow morning to have my hormone b/t fsh etc so hopefully they will come back ok, i decided not to start another cycle of clomid as its a horrible drug too take with all the weird s/e   etc so trying naturally until treatment.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emma, will do

not long for you honey      

Its always been a waiting game and I really cant believe its soon to be reality



love to all
cheesyb

xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesyb,

I tell you what I thought was weird when you start to go through treatment and especially when you have ET it's what you see happen on t.v and now your going through it but it is all very exciting. 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

yeh I bet that will be really strange to see all whats going on inside  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

oh where do you live Jay Jay, I notice you are Berks too, I live in Maidenhead


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah it is amazing it just seems strange as you see it on telly and there you are having it.

I live in Bracknell. 

JJ


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Went for my bloods today, fsh etc rubella and then while she had the needle in asked if i wanted the hiv and heps was scared as wanted to get them done same time as d/p but she talked me into it said that they would call in the next couple of days if there was a problem   really scared but i think everyone is like that arent they when they have hiv test...my d/p laughed when i told him if he thought i could have it he said "dont worry if you have i'll murder you" nice  
Hope everyone else is ok, its nice walking in the unit and seeing some of the pics from new babies etc 
Cheesy- Not much longer for you, how are you feeling??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry I cant say too much, I am getting really scared now, didnt think I would but I am  

sorry I am feeling really anxious

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think i would be too, its the unknown isnt it, dont worry all you have to keep telling yourself is everytime you have an injection or scan you are one step closer to your dream   ..try to stay positive and just do everything they tell you too do and relax eat well and get some early nights so that your body is rested, have you thought of looking into accupuncture as that is meant to be very good at different stages of your treatment and also helps you to relax..

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

THANKS Emma I think its just because its becoming reality, yes, I start acucpunture on Friday, first time ever, I normally go to the gym 4 times a week and for some reason I just cant face it this week although I am putting on weight, by eating too much

sorry to the other ladies if I sounds so weak, but its first time, I dunno whats gonna happen, but then who does  

I have a hubby to be thats laying on the positivity really thick but doesnt know as much as me about endo and stuff, I know thats good but I am trying to be realistic without getting myself down

sorry, I am normally so cheery, perhaps I should just "duck" for a while

love to all
cheesyb

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your not coming across as down honey  im sure everyone on here going through different stages have good and bad emotions all part of the process  i personally think your doing the right thing by being realistic!!! sending you loads of    as you sound like you need them.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesyb,

Just take each day as it comes,try to relax (easier said than done  know) I found once I started the time flew by I had good days and bad thankfully mostly good.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.  

Hi to Emma. x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning Girls,

If you haven't already seen it advertised a new drama starts on BBC1 on Thur at 9pm (clashes with footballers wifes) it's called family man it's about a IVF consultant and it looks really good.

Hope your all ok.

JJ x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

thanks, feeling a bit more positive than yesterday, think yesterday I was just wobbling a bit, I expect a few more of them coming my way  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jay-jay- yeah will be def watching that cant wait will try to make d/p watch it  i will probably end up blubbing my eyes out like i did with the programme last week on older parents  

Cheesy-Glad your feeling a bit better today, your right you will be feeling the emotional ups and downs but try to keep your chin up and think why you are doing this  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

sorry me again... no **** driving me   and trying to keep myself busy!

Bad news on the drink situation, just found from one of the ladies on cycle buddies, no fizzy drinks, no de-caff anything cause apparently its worse  

I have my implications meeting tomorrow at 1pm and due to start down reg on Sunday 26th, what do they cover in this meeting, do I collect my drugs during this session?

love to all and sorry for another question
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy- In the zita west book she says no coffee/tea fizzy drinks etc, just fruit tea/water or fresh orange juice etc ..sorry that your finding it hard to give up the cigs but it will be worth it in the end 
I was told that the implications meeting you collect your drugs and they tell you what to do etc, good luck  im sure one of the other girls will be able to confirm....Not long now cant wait till i have m consultation and start but thats me miss impatient 
Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah at the implications mtg you get all your drugs needles etc, they will give you the choice of either injecting or sniffing I  chose injecting as with the sniffing apperantley you can get headaches with it and also it can make you sneeze so I thought injecting I know it's definatley gone in. They also give you your treatment plan which shows you all the dates for your scans etc.  JJ x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks ladies for all your advice, kinda getting excited now, I think   I suppose when I see the plan with scan dates and stuff that will help me with the ciggies      

I am going swimming now each lunchtime to try and get through without having a lunch time ciggie   I am eating more tho, lots more   Am I too late to give up the fizzy pop when I start on Sunday? May have some on Saturday night just as a little goodbye treat. Also, I do high impact aerobics and was told its ok during down reg but not stimming state. I can swim with stimmers but nothing on 2ww (obviously) has anyone else been told this?

Not too long for you Emma, bet you cant wait  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-im sure having fizzy drinks on sat night wont matter but make that your last   
you will have to start your 2litres of water per day and 1litre of milk, you wont be able to sleep with out going to the loo every 5 mins    
Your very focused cheesy going swimming at lunch time im too lazy said to my d/p will have to go bike riding for an hr a day once the weather warms up..

I cant wait for my appt, going to new york end of april so when i get back d/p has his appt for his s/a on the 18th so hopefully will be nice and relaxed, wanted a beach holiday in may but dont think i will be able too now may have to leave till after treatment  
Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

New York Emma WOW Lovely  

Yeh I eat too much so I have to exercise. I have to give up alot but food aint gonna be one of them  

I cant book a honeymoon for my wedding yet either.................. if I fall PLEASE GOD I cant fly and if I dont will book something last minute.........so Dubai and Maldives are on hold  

Mind you, if I fall 1st time, I'd be happy with Bognor  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I wasn't told to stop fizzy drinks or coffee at all Ooooops   drank it all the way through my treatment. When did they say about that?? JJ.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies

In my self-obsessed world I thought you'd like to know that I feel a LOT better now  
I obviously needed the crash-to-the-ground experience I had early last week, I feel stronger now although I obviously still have good days and bad days. But things have been SO bad in the last few months that I have to laugh about it...here goes:

We tried to conceive naturally and with Clomid all of 2005 without success.
My horse (mare) fractured her leg and took 5 months and loads of money to get back to full health.
My other horse (gelding) got his ear bitten off in January 06.
First IVF treatment in Jan 06 was successful but ended in early m/c.
One of my cats was diagnosed with a serious genetic heart disease which is untreatable in Feb 06.
I had my erpc two weeks ago and two days later, consumed with sadness, reversed into a parked car (accidentally, obviously) and damaged the bumper + lights. Unfortunately it wasn't just any old car but a rare American import and fitting the new bumper will cost us 1500 quid.
Last weekend my gelding was kicked in the field by another horse and ended up in the equine clinic with a fractured jaw and crushed root canals. He's still at the vets and is likely to need an operation this weekend.
My husband has a very bad back and on Sunday his prolapsed disc collapsed, he has been unable to walk ever since and is having back surgery on Saturday morning...

Do I deserve some good fortune now? I THINK SO!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring it on  

Have a good day everyone xx

PS - Good luck with the downregging, Cheesy - it is so exciting that you are almost there now!
 to JayJay, fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all, Wow I have been glued to the computer ready all of your stories and comments, what a mind field.

My DH and I are due to meet MR R on 13th June, we are really nervous as we dont know what to expect, my GP told me I had PSOS and my DH Low count and mobility so referred us to St Peters fertitilty clinic who have referred us on for Private treatment as apparently the NHS list is 3 years long.

But I went for an internal scan last weekend and I have been told my ovaries and Womb are spot on.

Glad to see everyone helps and supports each other as I am sure I am going to need all the support from everyone.

Wishing everyone all the very best in there cycles and attemps

Loads of Love and Luck to all

kate x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Kate, welcome to the woking nuffield thread.  Everyone is very nice and friendly  

Cheesy - let us know how you got on at your mtg today,

Nibbles - it was nice to hear from you again and glad you are feeling a bit brighter 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles-Glad to hear your a nit brighter, blimey i think your right i dont think much more bad luck will be coming your way  

Hi Kate welcome to the woking thread, mr R is lovely met with him once before and have my 1st cons meeting end of may your not far behind me  have you had any bloods taken yet
Cheesy- Where are you? Let us know how you got on today! 

Hi to everyone else
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Wow this is all really exciting it all now seems so real.  

Have I had bloods taken, wow I think they could start a blood bank by the amount they have taken, I have had four lots so far, I really should arrange to go and give blood soon really though as I have B Negative which apparently is quite rare -- Allways knew I was special in some way  

You will have to keep in touch and tell me all, if you are a couple of weeks ahead of me.

Wish you luck

Keeping my fingers crossed

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate 

I had my hiv hep etc done tues have been    for the last couple of days they said that they would call in the next 2 days if there was anything to worry about..but nothing yet 
Its exciting isnt it not long now, im sure time will fly by for both of us..i keep saying to d/p that in a few mths could be pg...should keep my mouth shut really just in case it doesnt work 1st time 

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

Just had to ring the clinic as I'm having really horrible stomach cramps I finished my AF nearly a week ago so I know it's not that I'm loosing blood it feels exactly the same as after I had my erpc. They said not to worry as long as it doesn't keep happening once or twice is ok they said it will still be my body getting back to normal after my M/C. Just hop it doesn't stop me starting my cycle in 2 weeks 

Love JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jayjay- i agree when i had my ectopics and m/c i had all sorts of pains etc for at least 6 mths may of been longer they soon disappeared though  im sure everything will be fine do you think it could be ov pain? i only ask as i get it bad on both sides low down could be that 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

JJ, Im sure its your body's way of healing and getting ready for a couple of weeks time.

POSITIVE THOUGHTS ONLY..


Lots of Luck

KTx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks girls, Yeah when I ovulate I know as I get the same pain each month.

But this is different I'm not needing to wear a tampon or anything I get pains sit on the loo and then bleed WEIRD!!!!!

Where is Cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

sorry I was off work yesterday.

Nibbles - great to hear from you again  
Hi Jay Jay & Emma - not long girlies  
Hi to all you other Woking ladies  

Well here is the update as promised............ My appt was at 1pm, got there just in time partner thinks we only live 40 minutes away,,,,,,,,, yeh we do but you dont know what the M25 gonna be like  
The meeting lasted about 2 hours, lots of information on the ins and outs of the female reproductive systems and how it naturally works compared to IVF/ICSI, Loads of consent forms and a planner for when I de-reg, stimm, scans and pregnancy test dates. It looked sooooooooooooo weird to see "pregnancy test"   on a form with my name on it!! Partner was his usual go with the flow and dont say much, I think she was surprised with him, when told I may be a bit emotional on the drugs he said " no change there then" I wasnt best pleased although it was kinda tongue in cheek   The new price list startled me somewhat, ICSI 3850 +++++++++ every thing else   She was very honest and said normally takes 2-3 goes to work especially as first is really kinda trial and error to know what level of drugs to take and stuff, BUT it might work, just worried about hydro and endo cyst I have but they are keeping an eye on this with regular scans. I star Burselin 50ml on Sunday for 2 weeks then reduced to 20 and start menopur 225 I think Obviously the dates for all may change dependant on a number of things, but looking at it so far, looks like a glass of water and apple for my birthday on the 13th  
Anyway, I practiced injecting myself on my own and it was ok actually not too bad at all, dont know if the drugs will make a difference and sting!!   Anyway, dont wont go on more   but thats basically the ins and outs of it, cant believe I know my test date IF I get there and I know its a big IF, cant afford more than 2 anyway so dont know what we'll do if it doesnt work but I suppose just gotta focus on this atm.

Love to all you ladies and I'll post a "non me" post next time, just wanted to update you's

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy - glad all went well my DH said same sort of thing when I was told about the emotional side    Wishing you sooooooooooooo much luck, I know someone who had icsi and before treatment wasn't even having periods she had her first cycle with the Nuffield and had a BFP and now has 1 boy and 1 girl who are adorable  . Don't want to raise your hopes but just want to say anything is possible  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-   typical man  
Try to keep your feet on the ground this go as you coule be lucky to get your Bfp the 1st time, my friend did with icsi and has a little girl Emily on the way in the next 8 weeks...you only have a couple of days till down regging i am keeping everything crossed for you honey  
Just try to get early nights etc as hopefully will all be worth it in the end, hopefully you will be getting married with a big bump  ..glad to hear everything was fine though, you will have to keep us all up to date with how your feeling each day and what the injections are like so people like me and Kate will know what to expect...when is your test date??
Jay jay- hope the pain and bleeding has stopped 

Hi kate if your there and everyone else havent seen cecilie on here this week hope she is ok??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma- Just been to the loo ( too much info) and I'm still bleeding  It's just not like me at all so I'll just keep an eye on it and I'm going to the Clinic Tue morning anyway for my treatment plan   so I can ask them about it again if it's still happening. Thanks for asking anyway. No haven't heard anything from Cecile hope all is well.

See ya. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay Jay
If you are worried you should take yourself down to your local A&E just to put your mind at rest, drs are useless they just want you in and out and fob you off!! If it was me i am such a worrier  where downstairs is concerned i would go down there at least they will run some tests for you etc, let us know how you get on.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry Jay Jay I seemed to have missed something - whats the problem honey??  

Emma, Jay Jay - thanks for       I am trying  

Yeh how is Cecile? Hope alls well  

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm fine thank you ladies. 
Loads of   and   to all of you.x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cecilie

Glad to hear everything is well with you, hadnt seen you on here for a while  How are things your end?? how are you finding being pg??

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Emma

Being pregnant is truly amazing. But only after the first 12-16 weeks have passed safely. Well, for me anyway... I'm really enjoying it now that I've got a bit of a belly and I can feel the baby kicking. The first 3-4 months I was mainly really frightened of losing the baby...

Hope it'll be you very soon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cecilie  

Are you going to be finding out the sex before hand or are you wanting a surprise...
Had all my bloods taken tues havent had a phone call yet so i take it all is well   
I just cant wait for may to be here for my cons i know it will fly by and i have waited so long like everyone else so i suppose a few more months wont hurt!! 
When does your maternity start??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

,

Hi all, sorry been out this morning at Ikea getting more desks for my office, as business is busy so we shouldn't grumble.

Hi Emma hope your well, 

How exciting it is to read cheesyb's report it all sounds so real and positive, dont like the idea of injecting myself but if it means I can have a little one then hey ho it has to be done.

This site is so cool, exciting and supportative I am so pleased I found it.

Jay Jay hope you are feeling better

Must get on and do some work now I have made it here so will speak to you all soon

Love

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi everyone

Logging off now Cheesy good luck for sunday!!! tell all on monday 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend...
jay jay hope you get yourself checked out!   you have been warned!!  
Cecilie-Have a lovely mothers day, it will be your turn next year 
Kate dont worry we can go through it together!!
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Emma , you too, I am off shortly till Monday now, no doubt big catch up for us sneaky workers  

love to all and have a cool weekend

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm logging off for the weekend too.

Emma I definitely want a suprise!!
I hope to start maternity mid june so that I've got a few weeks to just enjoy and concentrate on the baby.

Your bloods will have been fine - or you would have heard. They said they were going to be in touch if there was any problems, so I think you can relax now    The time will fly by - we're nearly in April already and then it's only a couple of months till you start treatment    Just think of any weeks you have pre-treatment as an extra opportunity to get your body really healthy for the treatment. Also, having had such a long wait, you'll definitely be totally ready for the rollercoaster that is IVF.

Loads of luck and dust to you and everyone else on the thread      

C x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Does the woking Nuffield do egg share..........couldnt wait until wed when my first appiontment is to ask!!  I didnt see anything about it on the info they sent out?

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Bendybird,

Yes, they do egg share at Woking,, but I dont think they send you the stuff about it unless you ask.  We wanted to do egg share and it meant we got a quicker appointment.  Unfortuntely we couldnt as when they did all the screening tests they found I carries the cystic fibrosis gene,  lucky DH doesnt so when we get pg will be ok,  but means couldnt share.

They do all the tests specifically for egg share,  you still have to do the ordinary IVF ones.

Good luck next week.

Katie


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendybird- yeah Nuffield def do egg share I'm doing it, if you'd like to know more pm me.

Emma - I spoke to Catherine at the clinic and she reasurred me there is nothing to worry about she said the bleeding is fine it's just my body still getting over the m/c.

Cheesy- how was your first injection? hope all went o.k?

Hi to everyone else and hope you all had a nice weekend 

JJ. xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Does egg share dramitcally change the price for IVF??
Thanks for the replies, i will ask on Wed
Bendybird.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendybird- yes lots It costs around £500 all together.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi hope everyone has had a good weekend 

Jayjay-Glad to hear you spoke to clinic, how are things??

Bendybird-Good luck for weds keep us updated 

Cheesy-how did you get on, i want to know EVERYTHING (REALLY)!!    

Hi to everyone else
Take care
Emmx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all

How did your injections go Cheesy? I am keeping everything crossed for you. 

Jay Jay hope you have had a good weekend and feeling better now.

Bendybird Good Luck for Wednesday is this your first appointment with Woking, if so please let me know how you get on as we have ours in June and I really don't know what to expect.

What is the egg sharing that you have all been talking about, is it a way to reduce the price of IVF? 

Hi Emma, nearly April now so our appointments in May and June seem all that more closer.

Have a great week guys and talk to you later

kate x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning laides


oh - Jay Jay wish I knew about that I am struggling to pay the 3850 + drugs for ICSI, Does it matter I have endo? Probably too late now obviously but if there is a next time (please hope not   I may have to look at that, do you have a link or anything with the info cause couldnt find anything on their website? Glad also there is no major concern on the bleeding front  

Well did the injection at 8pm last night and it was fine. It stung a little going in and I noticed a red rash afterwards but only lasted an hour or so. I would say the spot is tender but nothing to write home about  

Kate/Emma - not long to your appointment, will fly by after the easter break  
Bendybird - are you going to see Mr Riddle? Good luck for the appt, do keep us updated.

Love to everyone else at Woking
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Kate- I know cant wait now getting really impatient, in a sick way im looking forward to it 

Cheesy-Oh my god  did you do it or your d/p? is it worse than a blood test sting (sorry really scared of needles)  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

I did it myself on my own as he works shifts. Its ok I promise but I would recommend you have someone with you the first couple of goes as I found my hands were shaking a little to begin with   The practice run was fine but I suppose I knew there was drugs in this one!!! I found that I pointed it to the belly, turned away, then pushed it in and turned back to plunge the drugs in. I was told at Woking to inject either side of belly button or the top of the thighs, and seeing as I am eating like a  starved horse with trying to pack the **** up its more than offering me lots of cushion   I have to be honest and say you can feel the drugs going in but its not, painful, painful if you know what I mean   When you have your implications meeting, ask for a few dummy goes, it will really help you. I really surprised myself doing the first one. I think really helped me do it on my own last night.

You'll be fine honey, just point and dont look  
love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh Bless you 

Have you tried the nicotene gum never been a smoker myself but d/p gave up new years and said that it helped a bit..but then in your case my react with the drugs......ooooohhhhh im sooooo scared like you say its probably not that bad there probably a lot worse things you could go through..are you feeling any different now, i suppose you wont till another few days or so all hormonal    He he

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

feel ok so far although was very hot and sweaty in bed last night, just slept on top of the covers, but had zoladex for 6 months a few year ago so know what to expect  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I meant to ask, they also said they like the follies to be 22mm for ICSI, seems alot higher than others have had or been told. Anyone else been told this?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy

I had zoledex years ago for endo its horrible isnt it, the mood swings, hot flushes were the worst 

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy - sorry I haven't mentioned it before as some people think it's wrong so just kept it to myself!

You'll be able to find out much more from the clinic but in a nut shell you share your eggs with a lady who for whatever reason doesn't produce any or not good quality egg, you have to be 35 or under. You then after ec give half your eggs to your recipient, I produced 8 eggs last time so ended up with 4 for myself but at the end of the day you only need one to make a baby!!! There is alot more to know about it but the clinic could talk you through it, I'm not sure if you have endo that you would be suitable but it would be worth asking to find out as it dramatically reduces the cost. JJ x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no worries Jay Jay, I understand, thats for replying. I think its a good idea especially as helps others who cant produce but I wont air my opinion    Too late for me now anyway so looks like the 4k+ is gonna be soon spent!  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-dont worry im sure it will be money well spent 

Jayjay-How are things with you, has the bleeding stopped.


Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

HOW poop IS LIFE!!!!

MY LITTLE SISTER WHO HAS ONLY BEEN WITH HER FELLA A FEW MONTHS HAS JUST TOLD ME SHE IS 8 WEEKS PREGNANT, AN ACCIDENT APPARENTLY!!!!!!!

LIFE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO poop..................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh Kate 
Im sorry honey, i know it is hard isnt it i wish i could have accidents 

Try to keep your chin up and think in june you will be on your way to having an extra special baby that you and your d/p wanted soooo much and for such a long time, and you could have a little play mate for your nephew and niece, and at least you are doing some thing mpre proactive than just trying naturally..im sure it will happen for you just try to think positively i know it is an emotional rollercoaster but you will get there and it will all be worth it in the end

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Katie - what a bummer I know life goes on but when it's so close to home it's 10 times worse isn't it, both my sister in laws have fallen since i've been trying......  .

Emma - my bleeding has finally stopped YIPPEEEE I'm at the clinic tomorrow to pick up my treatment plan and drugs so feel kinda excited about that.

Cheesy- Sorry I didn't mention anything before but like Katie said I'm sure it will be money well spent.

Hope you all have a nice evening.

Talk tomorrow.

JJ . xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Oooooops I should have said Emma said about money well spent, been looking at a computer all day so am starting to see things


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay jay- Good luck for your appt and collecting your drugs im crossing my fingers for both you and cheesy this month and next im wanting   from both of you..you have been told!! 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Thank you for your comments, its strange how this site really helps it is so nice to speak to people who know exactly how I feel.  I feel so mean and nasty, towards my sister and therefore I am sitting here with eyes like puff balls and a massive hangover after last night and a very nice bottle of vodka!!!.

I am pleased for my sister don't get me wrong, its just that we have been trying for so long and my mother has always said don't worry about it, if its meant to be its meant to be!!!!AAAAAHHHHHHH. and she isn't ready to be a Gran yet as she doesn't want to be on until she is over 55, and now with my sister, wow she is so excited her first grand child blah blah blah, and she has only been with her fella a few months, if that had been me when I was first together with Nigel she would of gone ballistic - FAMILY   

Anyway life goes on, as you say Emma, at least mine is planned and sooooo wanted and therefore will be extra special to Nigel and I.

Jay Jay congratulations, good luck with the course, keep us posted as 2006 is going to be all of our years.

OK positive thinking and all that, lets have a great Tuesday - one day at a time they say.

Kate xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi KT

I posted a VERY similiar story on the endo board a few weeks ago (I have severe endo) my SIL who has been trying for 3 months announced she is 10 weeks pregnant. It broke my heart, I was devasted.       I have been trying for nearly 4 years and now my partner's brothers wife is so close to home and as you say, I am pleased for them and its not that they are pregnant just a constant reminder I am NOT      
My partners parents were so desperate for their first grandchild and to no suprise, I couldnt provide it!! Even worse when close family, cause you cant expect them not to hide their joy but then you dont want it in your face but then, you dont want them to walk on egg shells around you, it is soooooooooooooo bloo&y unfair, I hate it sometimes but you have no choice do you, you just gotta keep plodding on and hoping your time will come soon  
All I can say, its it very, very, sad and unfortuantely there are 1000's of us in this boat, PM me anytime you wanna rant, I can relax and join in too  

Thanks for your well wishes Emma, I hope   too!!!
Jay, Jay - glad the bleeding has stopped and good luck for the treatment plan and drugs... it looks so wierd to see all the dates and stages next to them  

Must find another spot to inject, it bloody stung last night but guess I should move the needle around, perhaps create a dot to dot puzzle  

love to all you other Woking ladies

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Kate-Sorry to hear your feeling down but try not to be so hard on yourself, i know what you mean you do feel a failure, and you also sometimes think i was put on this earth to create life and i cant even do that what am i here for!!!  you will always have your good days and bad, you will always be pleased for other people and their bfps but you always feel a bit of anger and jealousy too its natural, but were all here for each other and all understand the different emotions we go through, hopefully with a little help from mr r we will all have our bfps in 2006 and go on to hold them happy and healthy in 2007 
Dont feel bad about ranting on as we all do it from time to time, that is why we are here to get each other through this horrible if lark 
Cheesy-your going to be very battered and bruised by the sound of it think your very brave  are you injecting your tummy or leg i only ask as my friend had her 1st icsi this year and is due to have her little girl in may she told me her tummy was all bruised and sore and she alternated sides each day, she said it wasnt as painful in her tum, 

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

yes I have been injecting in the tummy but the buserelin stings!!! Well it did last night   not sure if I didnt get the needle in properly but I checked it was all in   I have injected 2 so far plus practice of 2 in left of belly button and think it is just getting abit tender now so I'll swap to the right side tonight and alternate as you suggest.

Its like getting older on rides at theme parks, more you do older you get, more scared you are      

Not long Emma now, you getting excited?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just the thought of injections -- oh err.

Well done for doing it each day I think the idea is probably worse than actually doing it......

Thank you for all your kind words guys

Speak soon

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh cheesy i dont think i can inject now im sooo scared    LOl, yeah i am looking forward to it but not the injections as you say it stings    i hate needles anyway, nurses always laugh at me as i pull these faces apparently before they even have the strap round my arm  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh Emma, I am sorry , I didnt mean to scare you, really sorry  

Its not that bad honest, otherwise I wouldnt be doing it myself and as I am sure you can read, loads of women are doing it. I think I just need to vary where I put the needles to be honest.

Sorry honey

xxxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

Im at woking too always read this thread but rarely post. Ive just had to abandon a fet which is diapointing and arggg more waiting now for af. 

just wanted to say jay jay, im not sure what you meant bout some people thinking egg share is wrong, so maybe ive got the wrong end of the stick, but i just really wanted to say i think its admirable that you are sharing your eggs, you must be a really special person to do it. without people like you many women would go thru so much more heartache and would never have the joy of being pg. dont want to create a debate or anything just wanted to say you soo shouldnt feel like its something bad. 

good luck with the tx.

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-No dont worry its me being a big baby 

Welcome to the thread Luc, are you currently having treatment or waiting for an appt??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

blimey two posts in one day soon ill be an active member!!  

Emma Thanks for the welcome. I was doing a natural frozen embryo transfer which was cancelled last week cos i didnt ovulate. im now waiting for af which will be two weeks, then ill try doing the frozen embro transfer again. 

i was really scared bout doing the injection myself, ive got a problem with my own blood, blood tests etc, its not the pain im squeamish and nearly throw up everytime. on my first injection on our first ever iui nearly two years ago the consultant made me do the injection myself and i nearly fainted, i  felt like such a baby, went white as a sheet and couldnt hear or see anything!!   

so ever since then dh did all injections which meant we could never be apart. on my last tx icsi. dh couldnt be there for the crucial injections  before ec (typical)   . so i went to our local hosp so they could give it to me. i felt like a complete idiot . they encouraged me to do it myself and i did! couldnt belive it i didnt faint or anything it was fine. i then did the next and injection by myself, i was so proud of myself anywway it really was fine. im even looking forward to injecting myself on next tx im so pleased with my progress. 

when you do it yourself it doesnt even hurt. i just do it really slowly.

you will be fine

Good luck 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Lucy   after hearing what you went through im sure i'll be fine 

Sorry to hear tx got cancelled, good luck for your next go, what a journey you have been through so far, im so sure you will get your bfp very soon i have everything crossed for you


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Lucy- Hi and thanks for your kind words. 

I have had a really strange day today I've been to the clinic to pick up my drugs etc but am waiting now for a phone call to let me know if I can start this month or not as they have said the bleeding I have been having could mean I still have the HCG hormone inside me from when I was pregnant in Dec which means if I have I won't respond to the drugs as well as I should. I know it only means waiting another month but it's just more waiting. Another thing is the first attempt I was soooooo excited about it all then it all went wrong that this time I feel as if I'm just heading for the same heartache. I know I should be positive but at the momnent I'm finding it hard. Probably feel better tomorrow and ready to go again. I should find out either later today or tomorrow if I can go ahead as planned will let you know.

Anyway enough of my moaning on.........

Hope all is well and post again soon. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay jay- Im sorry , i know you are finding it very hard anyone would you were all ready to get started and then for this to happen  But on looking at the positive side at least they have found this out rather than you starting the drugs for it to be cancelled again!!!! 
hope you get the go ahead later
fingers crossed 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Emma, I sure tomorrow I will feel better again in the morning just having a off day .  x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hope your feeling better today Jay Jay, I know exactly what you were going through yesterday I had a real day like that after my sister getting preg.  

So today lets have a more positive day today, just think its better to wait another month than start and have to abandon and wait even longer before you can start again.

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hi Lucy and Emma hope all is well the clock cannot go quick enough for us at the moment can it.!!!!

How is it going bendybird and Cheesy??

Hope everyone else is doing well

Speak Soon

KTx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks KTx yeah I know what you mean still haven't heard anything yet, no news is good news!!! I'll leave it till lunch time and if I still haven't heard anything  will call them.

Cheesy how are your injections going, had any horrible night sweats yet YUK.

Hi to everyone else on the thread and lets hope this is will be a happy Wednesday  

JJ . x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

yes I could do with a happy day  

Jay Jay - fingers crossed you get the news you want at lunchtime but as the others day, better to find out now than complicate a cycle but still very       at the same time!

Hi to Emma, Katie and all the other Woking ladies, please let Easter be the time we multiply and make some more  
Yeh injections are going ok, getting used to it now, not bad, bad night sweats as yet but maybe I am trying to compare them to be on Zoladex and that was  . I am finding I am getting some headaches tho but not sure if its my body withdrawal symptons from coffee and coke  

love to all and loads and loads of  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Guys

I have been on here for a while and picked up most of the short phrases and stuff but what is BMS

Daft question, I hear you say  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

chessy, 

its baby making sex   .

i didnt know what OMG was till recently thought it was a hormone pg women had!!  

lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Should have guessed been trying long enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Everyone or should i say afternoon 

Lucy-   to OMG!! i still cant get my heard around some of these words 

Cheesy-Glad to hear the injections are getting easier sorry about the headaches 

Jayjay-Fingers crossed for today 

Kate-Glad to hear your trying to have a positive day
Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

YIPPEEEEEE just heard from the clinic my bloods where all neg so I can start treatment as planned  

I'ts slightly later than I thought due to my periods being longer than 28 days so I'm starting on day 24 which is next Fri 7th. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Talk soon  JJ x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay Jay-well done        
Im so pleased for you only a few days behind cheesy hope you both get your   you both deserve them.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Jay Jay, excellent news       , only a couple of weeks behind me!!

Thanks for you well wishes Emma, lets hope us 2006 bunnies get lots and lots of   and they stay there until they are  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Need I say Anymore congratulations Jay jay !!!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have my first appointment with Dr Riddle today, feeling a bit nervous that he will tell me to have my remaining tube taken out before IVF.  Im not sure i can do that and then go on to have IVF it all seems a bit much!  Hopefully i can just begin soon.  Have no idea on time scales really but i just cant wait to start!!!!

Jay Jay, im glad you can begin and 7 days will soon be here!

Hope all the other Woking ladies are ok too,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Let us know how you get on Bendy Bird, we will keep everything crossed for you,

Today seems to be being a good day today so lets hope it brings you luck

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy good luck with today im sure everything will be ok, just be honest and tell him you dont want remaining tube out, i only have one tube left after an ect and when i went to see him he didnt say anything about wanting to remove it so try to stay   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks ladies, im alittle excited now!!  I just wondered one more thing, i have read he can be a bit mean and abrupt is that true?  I have a friends who had a private appointment with him and she did say he was alittle bit times up out you go atttitude.....

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy- I thought he was lovely  he was really sympathetic, bit like a head teacher though  
 
You will be fine. what times your appt let us know how you get on, after this appt you will have your implications meeting to go over drugs etc, so depending on your cycle i would of thought you could start straight away after that.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your messages, sending lots of       to all of you too.

Bendybird, I'm also under Mr R and I think he is lovely too he's just straight with you but sympathetic at the same time, keeping everything crossed for your treatment. 

JJ. x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Emma - if you go to the home page on the left had side click on words and meanings and it has all the phrases I found it really helpful as didn't have a clue what people was on about


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

ooops did it again   it was cheesy who asked what bms was, i think i'm going crazy, and I haven't even started the drugs yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jayjay-what are you going to be like once you have started the drugs  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Doctor Riddle was lovely- very much head teacher like you said Emma, but he definalty knew what he was talking about and I felt very plesed with the outcome.  He did however say that i should consider having only one embryo put back and two if they are frozen because the risk of twins and triplets.  He said that being that im only 24 i would be at high risk of twins....that seems ok but the thought of triplets....and he mentioned all the health risks......so many health risks.........

Not sure what i will decide-one or two?  will have to have a think about this

But anyway, i just though i would post to say that it went well and i cant wait to START!!!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Fantastic News Bendy --- Oh How exciting I can't wait for my appointment now -- Wow Twins or even triplets oh my god, we all want children that much but when you hear two or three at once OMG!!!!

Good Luck and let us know when you are due to start etc etc.

If only June would hurry up and come round!!!!!

Hi and Luck to All

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Bendybird-he is lovely isnt he  Like Kate says did he say when your implications meeting would be and when you can start im so excited for you..WOW twins or triplets, if it was me wouldnt mind the twins but triplets    Did he mention anything about your fallopian tube, and will you be having ivf or icsi
Sorry for being nosey im just so excited  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendybird - Great news the time will fly by. Big choice to make 1 or 2 embies, I had to make that decision I decided on 2, one didn't work and just got absorbed but still ended up with twins, as the one that did take then split!!!!!! You've still got a little time to decide so just think about it for a while.

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all

Bendybird - glad your meeting went well with Mr R, Good luck for the next stages      

Hows the injections going Emma? You a pro yet  

Hows it going Jay Jay & KTX?

Question - i know we're not allowed caffiene like coffee and coke etc.. but has anyone been told no to all fizzy drinks completly I am going out for a meal on Saturday night and dont wanna have water again nor ask for a glass of milk!!! 

Apart from the ****, which is the worst I know       I havent drunk or eaten anything I shouldnt, oh apart from 1 goass of wine but then you can have up to 5 units a week


love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, we did talk about my remaining tube.  He said it looks fine from the pictures that were taken from my ectopic in my left tube ( lost left tube.)  He was the consultant at firmley park at the time i have my ectopic so he knew all about it. He said it didn't look swollen, i have no signs of the tube being swollen ie bleeding in between periods and spotting etc so it is allowed to stay which I'm pleased about as I'm kinda attached to it!!  

So I'm defiantly having IVF and i call Caroline tomorrow morning to sort out my next appointment so will know more tomorrow.

I haven't really had time to think about the whole embie issue.  I'm just so frightened of having 3.  Not because i don't want to have 3...well i don't i would rather 2 or just the 1 but its the health risks....high risks of lots of things and i think should i play it safe and have one out in and if i get 2 thats all good or do i then think 2 embies would give me a better chance and would i have triplets...

Oh all these decisions!!

KTx -  I hope June comes round fast for you.....I'm hoping they don't hit me with a massive wait for my next appointment. I'm just getting impatient now and want to begin.

Jay Jay - sorry to hear about your miscarriage, how sad that you lost your little twinnies.  Lets hope this cycle work and they are extra sticky!

Cheesyb- hope your treatment is progressing on ok, wishing you lots of luck!

Hope everyone is well and TX is going fabby do for you all!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Sorry cant answer your question 
You asked me how the injections were going, i havent even had 1st cons yet    LOL

ps Im sure one fizzy drink will be ok but no more  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendybird-Im sure you will have an appt in another week or two, then you can start straight away depending on your cycle...i havent had any pics of my left tube like you i had mine removed after x2 ect in my right...would feel really unfertile if i had to loose that one too, not that im falling pg with it anyway so not much use having it  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma I am loosing it           sorry, I got you mixed up with Teardrop for some reason  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just got a letter saying i cant start untill October.  He said last night it wasnt a problem to start for me but he had no space in the lab for my eggs etc 
I cant wait that long...im so upset
Bendybird.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendybird-what do you mean no space for eggs in lab  are you sure the letter isnt from ages ago as it came a bit quick from after yesterdays appt

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Dated 29th March 2006.  Why did his wife tell me april may?

Im feeling a bit let down.  actually im gutted

Bendybird


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

But what did he say yesterday, i thought yesterday was your 1st cons appt for ivf normally they wouldnt see you until they were ready for you to start?? that is very odd  i would be feeling like you too i dont blame you its bloody ridiculous, try calling them tomorrow or ask to speak to mr r himself and say how you are feeling and that you want to go on the cancellations list as im sure they can do that honey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

last night was my appaointent to disscuss my remaining tube asi was advised by his wife to have an appintment to see him before my inital consul to discuss my remaing tube and what we should do next...ie take tube out etc.

Now we were told i would then se him again in may, to have my scans bloods etc and then i could start after this on my day 21.

I saw him last night to discuss tube and i can keep it..he said that i cpould call on fri speak to caroline to get date for initial consul .  Do you think that the cancellation list would be a good idea?  i have my hep b and c and hiv but forgot to ask what else i needed to be tested for.

Its now been pushed back to oct due to him not having enough lab space?  Im going to phone tomo and talk about this as i as under the impression that his wife had put me in for may.

Maybe i have been foolish and im just stupid but i thought she would stick to her word.  

I hope that this letter was a mistake and when i speak to the lady tomo it will be sorted out

Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ahhh i see  Im sure everything will work itself out and i know when i spoke to his wife she said that i would need to see him as private patient 1st as my gp's referrel letter didnt state i needed ivf  sometimes i wonder why we bother!! she was saying aug to me but when i met him he said he was going to do more clinics as the wait was a joke so he said that he would slot me in for june, 2 weeks later i recieved a letter to say end of may is my 1st cons but d/p having to go 18th may for sa..so i was surprised it was sooner, but i have heard of people ringing them and going on cancellation list and then only waiting for 4-6 weeks give it a try and dont give up hope until you have spoken to them and if you still arent hearing what you want to then speak to mrs r and get her to get mr r to call you, its not fair you have to wait this long when you think your soooo near it seems to get further away if that makes sense , i always find that a good old cry helps me so let it all out and have a nice take away with a bottle of wine with d/p and chill out tonight...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Emma, I know im going on and it seems such a huge deal no but in a few weeks it wont matter but like you say it is a step forward and two back.  I was told about his extra clinics so hopefully he'll get me in.
have a good evening and thanks again.x

And the cancellation time seems great!  

I will call tomorrow and in the mean time have a glass of wine!

Bendybird.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Take care honey 

Try to stay    your not going on at all were all here to help each other  , let me know how you get on with the phone call tomorrow and put your foot down  , try to have a good evening (hard i know) but get all your batteries charged tonight for tomorrow and hopefully you'll have some better news..

Take care
p.s have a glass for me  
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Bendybird how   is that, you must feel so deflated after being on a high yesterday, if I was you I would def ring Mrs R again tomorrow and the clinic and explain to them how you've been misled with the info you've been given. Fingers crossed you don't have to wait till Oct as that is  

JJ. x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Cheesy, I don't know about the fizzy drinks I've never even been told to cut out caffine, when do they tell you that then? They didn't mention it on my first cycle or this time!!! No more coffee for me then in a weeks time.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay jay-What i want to know is how do you manage to drink 2l of water and a 1l of milk per day  
Im in sales so travelling mostly i have started for the last couple of mths to have 1.5l and still having probs dashing to find a loo  

Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I know 3 litres of fluid a day   I could probably manage 3 litres of alchol   but milk and water YUK. 

JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

have a good evening logging off now

Take care jay jay and bendy bird and anyone else out there 

Emmaxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53149.new.html#new


----------

